# Auber Temp Control for Char-Griller Acorn



## sctdg35 (Aug 15, 2013)

Today installed an Auber SYL-1615SYS-G Temperature controller on my Char-Griller Acorn . Nothing to really do but set blower in bottom draft control channel and attach wires and temp probe . When I first got it going Fire went out in about 30 minutes . MY FAULT! I initially had top draft opened too much ,over shot temp and then shut it down WAAAY too much . Put out fire !!! Restarted it again found the sweet spot for top vent opening and (knock on wood) it works like a dream . Fire size was small ,about 1/4 of what would be normal. Set it for 232 ,and watched it maintain temp of 233-227 . Never have I been able to cook with charcoal with such ease . Between the Acorn and the Auber this is one kick A#% setup . To say I am happy with my purchase would be an understatement .


----------



## daveomak (Aug 16, 2013)

sct, morning........  we need pictures......  That is a priority on this forum..... PICTURES....    pictures help us old folks.....   Dave


----------



## buttburner (Aug 16, 2013)

Here is my Auber setup. I love the thing

I have a very cheap vertical, performs like a much more expensive unit













IMG_0731.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Aug 16, 2013


















IMG_0730.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Aug 16, 2013


----------



## sctdg35 (Aug 18, 2013)

Well I did my first brisket yesterday using the Char-Griller Acorn and the Auber temp control .First I have to say that I can't do the Q view thing .I can describe what I did and take it from there .

Picked up a flat brisket from BJ'S ,7.5 # .Not big but it is for my girlfriend and me ,more than enough . Got up at 5:30 am and started .Let brisket rest out of fridge while I lit fire .Royal Oak Lump charcoal,also Hickory and apple and mesquite chunks .Then I used a mixture of (no measurements here) beef broth ,Apple juice and Lawry's Signature Steakhouse with Worcestershire Sauce .Just smelled it as I went along ,when it smelled right mix was done Did same with picking out spices..Sounds crazy but that is how I usually cook ,being an ex Scout Dog handler in the Army I learned to use my nose over all senses .

Found Lawry's at stop and shop on way home from buying brisket . At the same time also found Stubbs Bar-B-Q All Natural Spice Rub and picked up Celery seed which I read about on this web site . Oh yeah also some Smoked paprika and Cayenne pepper . So I poured liquid concoction on brisket ,rubbed dry stuff on it liberally and voila it was ready to go. Grill and auber were doing their thing ,set a pan with two bottles of beer on deflector plate under brisket and waited . Turned on some good music put out a couple of chairs and cracked open several to say the least ,adult refreshments . Cooked at 230 deg. started fat cap down flipped once ,mopped twice with the left over broth concoction and at 9 hours meat temp came up to 178 and stayed . This was after it stalled . So I did what folks here said and foiled it . Came up to 195 in about 1.5 hr and off it came . It turned out to be one of the best pieces of meat I ever had and that is also from my girlfriend.Fat cap came off like scooping warm butter .Slices easily broke apart in your hands .It was absolutely amazing.When I bought it was afraid I had flushed $32 down the toilet .Best cook in a long time just considering how much my girlfriend enjoyed it .The Auber and Char-Griller are a perfect match .

PS. Had a perfect Bark ,was a little worried because of the use of beer in pan .


----------



## daveomak (Aug 18, 2013)

SCT, morning.....   sounds as if you have a great start with your smoker....   and the brisket sounds good to me....    

Dave


----------



## sctdg35 (Aug 18, 2013)

Dave I have to say that I looked at that Char-griller for months at BJ's believing the cheap price went along with the quality of how it cooked. Then I saw some people's reviews on this and other sites and when the price came down to $235 with deflector plate and cover I could not pass it up . Well I am very glad I got it . I will surely be making another brisket and lots of other things.

Thanks

Bob


----------

